# شرح صناعه مكينه السي ان سي الخاصه بي وفيديو تجريبي لها



## سعد المغربي (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​ 
اخواني اعضاء الملتقى​ 
هذه هي المشاركه الفعليه الاولى لي في الملتقى واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان تكون مفيده لاي شخص يريد صنع مكينه السي ان سي الخاصه به

اخواني انا الحمد لله وصلت الى مرحله متقدمه وانا راضي عنها وذلك بفضل من الله وتعب ومجهود كبير والكثير الكثير من الفشل اللي صادفني وعلمني الكثير من الاشياء التي كنت غافل عنها والتي اريد ان اضعها بين يديكم لكي لا تتكرر معكم المشاكل نفسها

اخواني حلم اقتناء مكينه سي ان سي خاصه بي كان يراودني من اكثر من سنتين حيث رايت العديد من الاعمال التي من غير هذه الاله قد تكون من المستحيل الوصول اليها وذلك للدقه التي يمكن ان تصل اليها هذه الالات

ولكن لكي تصنع الاله الدقيقه لابد عليك من حساب الكثير من الامور ولا اقول هذا لتصعيب العمليه على الاخوان الراغبين في امتلاك الالات الخاصه بهم ولكن بالعكس فالموضوع المطروح اليوم ما هو الا لتبسيط وتشجيع اي شخص يريد ان تكون له هذه المكينه

اخواني كل شخص يستطيع ان يصنع الاله الخاصه به وبكل سهوله لكن لابد عليه ان يستفيد من اخطاء الاخرين وانا سوف اضع بين يديكم الاخطاء التي وقعت فيها منذ اول محاوله الى ان تمكنت بفضل الله من الوصول الى الاله التي سوف تكون موجوده امامكم

اخواني اكبر خطاء وقعت فيه وهو عدم وضع تصميم معين للاله التي كنت اريد ان تصل اليها وهذا هو سبب فشل الالات التي قمت بمحاوله صناعتها من قبل فكنت ادخل الى المنتديات وارى التصاميم والتي يوجد منها الالاف في الانترنت وكنت اريد دمج اكثر من تصميم في اله واحده وهذا يؤدي الى ظهور الكثير من المشاكل التي لايمكن ان تحلها بسهوله و الذي بدوره يدخلك في متاهات انت في غنى عنها وقد تتسبب في احباطك من المرة الاولى

ثاني اكبر خطاء وقعت فيه وهو اني كنت اخذ التصميم معي الى نجار او حداد او ورشه المنيوم واقوم بشرح التصميم الى العامل لكي يقوم هو بدوره بتجميع المكينه وهذا خطا كبير كبير كبير جدا لان معضم العمال و اصحاب الورش لا تدخل الفكره الى راسه و بالعاميه (يتفلسف فشغلك) وتطلع النتيجه مخزيه وهذا وقعت فيه اكثر من مره واصعب مره واجهتني المشكله هذه كانت وقت مشروع تخرجي و كان يوم العرض واحد من اصعب ايام حياتي لان المكينه المطلوبه ما اشتغلت فكانت واقفه زينه وكنت مسوي معاها مكينه صغيره جامعها من سكانر وطابعتين وكان شكلها مضحك جدا وغبي

الخطاء الثالث واللي بصراحه ما اعتبر خطاء ولكن يمكن ان يسمى نقص في الامكانيات المتاحه في السوق وهذا هو يمكن اكبر سبب لفشل المكينه وظهور عيوبها وحل هذا الخلل او النقص يا اما تكون من الناس اللي تتعامل و عندها خلفيه للشراء من الانترنت او انك تكون عارف شخص عنده الامكانيات هذي او انك تتبهدل من مخرطه لمخرطه وتحاول تفهم العامل وتشرح له القطعه اللي انت محتاجها لكي يقوم هو بتصميمها لك وماراح تكون بالدقه اللي انت محتاجها

واخر خطاء وهو انك تضغط على نفسك فالوقت لانك راح تضغط اليوم الاول واليوم الثاني والثالث لكن راح تلاقي ان المشاكل زادت وراح تكره السي ان سي وحسها

اخواني الحلول اللي انا عملتها للمشاكل السابقه وهذه الحلو يمكن تختلف من امكانيات بلد لاخر لكن بالنسبه للكويت وصلت فيها لنتيجه معقوله

وبالمناسبه انا مكينتي مصنوعه من الخشب فكان شغلي مع النجار

الموقع اللي اعتمدت تصميم مكينتي منه

http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx​ 
اول حل واللي قمت بعمله هو اني رحت لمحلات قطع غيار السيارات وشريت (بيرنجات) عدد 24 واللي تعتبر وسيله تحرك المكينه ورحت محلات الابواب والخشب وشريت المنيوم L ورحت محلات البراغي والبيرنجات عندي وشفت حجم البرغي اللي يركب 100% مع البيرنج وشريت 24 برغي و 72 نت و 72 واشر وشريت ريشه دريل بحجم البرغي وركبت البيرنجات في الالمنيوم نفس الخطوه اللي في الموقع

بعدين مسكت ورقه وقلم وكتبت فيها الاجزاء اللي راح تتكون منها المكينه باطوالها واللي اهيا الاكس والواي والزد اكسس ورسمت شكل القطع ورحت للنجار وقلت له حبيبي ابي منك تقص لي قطع الخشب بالاطوال هذي وتركبها سالني شلون راح تركبها قلت له انت اول شي قص القطع وبعدين انا اقولك حط القطعه هذي مع القطعه هذي وركب وقعدت معاه يمكن ساعتين لين في الاخر النجار حس نفسه مغفل لاني اتفقت معاه بسعر 25 دينار الخشب والتركيب ولما شاف المكينه قال لي لو انك وريتني الموضوع قبل لا اتفق معاك بالسعر اقل من 85 ماراح اسويها لك وهذي نقطه مهمه جدااا جداااا وهي انك انت اللي تقول للنجار يركب القطع على بعض مو توريه شكل المكينه وتقول له انا ابي اوصل للشكل هذا

و الحين وصلنا لاهم جزء وهوا المتعلق بالمحاور اللي راح تمشي عليها المكينه واللي انا اقصده بكلامي البراغي اللي راح تمشي الاكس والواي والزد اكسس وهذي مصيبه مكينتي وسبب الاصوات اللي راح تسعونها في الفيديو

لازم لازم لازم واعيد واكرر لازم انك تحفر حفر البيرنجات في نفس الاماكن على الجهتين

يعني للواي اكسس راح يكون مكان البيرنج اللي على اليمن مقابل 100% لمكان البيرنج اللي على اليسار و اسهل طريقه لعمل هذه النقطه انك تحفر الجزئين عند النجار وتكون قطع الخشب فوق بعضها عند الحفر علشان تحفرها مره وحده

هذي اصعب نقطه واهم نقطه فالمكينه وانا للاسف كنت غافل عنها فسويتها فالبيت مو عند النجار وواجهتني معاها شوي مشاكل لكن الحمد لله مشى الحال

والنقطه المهمه الثانيه وهي انك لازم تحصل بيرنج على نفس حجم البرغي اللي عندك وهذا للاسف غير متوفر في الكويت لاني استخدمت برغي 14 مم والبيرنجات الموجوده 15 مم او 17 او 12 يعني نصيحه مني قبل لا تشتري البرغي اللي راح يمشي المحاور اسال عن احجام البيرنجات واحجام البراغي و اخذ برغي بنفس حجم البيرنج ولا راح تواجه مشكله الاهتزاز وماراح تقدر توصل للسرعه المطلوبه عند الشغل

سبب استخدامي لبرغي 14مم لان حجم المكينه اللي عندي كبير وبرغي 12 مم في الاطوال الكبيره يكون فيه اعوجاج ولا يوجد برغي بحجم 15 او 17 في السوق لكن يوجد 12 و 14 و 16 وهذه المشكله اللي عندي الحين في المكينه وانا بصدد البحث عن حل


المشكله الاخيره وهي الوصله من الموتور الى البرغي حيث ان قطر الموتور 6مم ولكن قطر البرغي 14 ولا يوجد في الكويت كبلر فالحل انك تشتريه عبر الانترنت وهذه هي الخطوه المقبله لاكتمال مكينتي كبلرات وبيرنجات مقاس 14مم وتنتهي مشكله الرجفه باذن الله

بالنسبه للمواتير والالكترونيات الخاصه بها انا بصراحه شريت 
3 axis kit من موقع بروبوتكس وافتكيت من هالمشكله

البرامج اللي اشتغل عليها هي الماك 3 والسوليد ووركس والماستر كام لكن لا ازال عند نقطه الصفر في مرحله البرمجه وان شاء الله اذا تعلمت على برنامج الماستر كام راح اشارك في تعليم البرنامج



وارجو انكم تسامحوني على الاطاله واي سؤال انا حاضر

الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HFemViva54

اخوكم: سعد الشعرة​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ربنا يوفقك بدايه كويسه واتمنى لك تحقيق المزيد من التطوير فهذه مجرد بداية يمكن تكون متواضعه ولكن طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة

توكل على الله وتابع تطويرها وتحسين أدائها

أخوك في الله

طارق بلال


----------



## مهاجر (10 أغسطس 2010)

*أهلاً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخ سعد

ونرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ....

نشكرك على مشاركتنا تجربتك ... بالتوفيق



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ربنا يوفقك بدايه كويسه واتمنى لك تحقيق المزيد من التطوير فهذه مجرد بداية يمكن تكون متواضعه ولكن طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة
> 
> ...


----------



## النجار2 (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى 

اولا موفق بإذن الله ومجهود رائع جدا وان شاء الله نرى المزيد من الابداع لى بعض الملاحظات اود ابدائها لك
اول ملاحظة انك تشتكى من ان البلى "البيرنج" غير متوافق مع البراغى او مع المحاور وهذه حلها بسيط بإذن الله يمكنك ان تذهب لمخرطة حديد وتطلب منه ان يهذب مسمار كبير بعض الشر ليتماشى مع البيرنج لديك هذا اولا 

ثانيا تثبيتك للمحركات يعتمد على اشياء مرنة بعض الشئ وهو ما يسبب الاهتزاز لماذا لم تثبت المحركات بنفس الطريقة التى اعتدها صاحب الموقع الذى بنيت مكينتك على اساسه فطريقته اقوى واكثر عملية من طريقتك وتضمن لك تقليل الاهتزاز 
بالنسبة للكوبلر يمكن ايضا عمل واحد فى مخرطة مصنوع من النحاس او الالومنيوم على ان يكون احد الاطراف متناسب مع محور الموتور والاخر متناسب مع المحور الذى يحرك المكينة ويتم خرم الكوبلر من فوق وتركيب مسمار قلاووظ لكى يضغط على الموتور وآخر لكى يضغط على الفتيل او المحور المرك للميكنة

لكن فى المجمل عمل رائع تستحق عليه كل تقدير وانتظر ان شاء الله ماكينتى القادمة ستكون قريبة من مكينتك بحول الله حالما انتهى من الالكترونى ان شاء الله سأضع التفاصيل

دمت فى خير حال

السلام عليكم


----------



## سعد المغربي (10 أغسطس 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ربنا يوفقك بدايه كويسه واتمنى لك تحقيق المزيد من التطوير فهذه مجرد بداية يمكن تكون متواضعه ولكن طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة
> 
> ...


 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على التشجيع يا اخوي يا طارق ونيه تطويرها وتعديل الخلل اللي فيها موجوده ان شاء الله وبصراحه نورت الموضوع


اخوك سعد


----------



## سعد المغربي (10 أغسطس 2010)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخ سعد
> 
> ...


 

وجزاك يا مشرفنا العزيز واتمنى من العلي القدير ان تكون تجربتي تحفيز وتشجشع لكل هاوي ان يبدا في تنفيذ المكينه الخاصه به 

والله الموفق

اخوك سعد


----------



## سعد المغربي (10 أغسطس 2010)

النجار2 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى
> 
> اولا موفق بإذن الله ومجهود رائع جدا وان شاء الله نرى المزيد من الابداع لى بعض الملاحظات اود ابدائها لك
> اول ملاحظة انك تشتكى من ان البلى "البيرنج" غير متوافق مع البراغى او مع المحاور وهذه حلها بسيط بإذن الله يمكنك ان تذهب لمخرطة حديد وتطلب منه ان يهذب مسمار كبير بعض الشر ليتماشى مع البيرنج لديك هذا اولا
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله اخي النجار

بالنسبه لموضوع البلي (البيرنج) انا لم استفسر عنها في المخرطه لكن سوف اقوم بذلك قبل القيام بشراء بيرنجات اخرى بنفس الحجم وسوف اجرب والله يجزاك الخير على النصيحه

اما بالنسبه لتثبيت الموتور فاني تعمدت التثبيت بليونه وذلك لتخفيف الاهتزاز على المحاور ككل لان الاعوجاج موجود في برغي المحور الاساسي واذا قمت بزياده تثبيت المحرك على الخشب فان الاعوجاج لن يذهب وبالتالي سوف يكون اهتزاز المحرك مؤثر بقوه على اهتزاز المحور وثم على اهتزاز المكينه كامله

بالنسبه للكوبلر لقد قمت بالفعل بعمل كبلر في مخرطه لكنه لم يكن بالدقه المطلوبه مع العلم انه مستخدم في المكينه حاليا في الاكس اكسس لكن لا تزال مشكله الاعوجاج قائمه فيه


ونحن باتظار ان تشاركنا تجربتك ونستفيد منها اخي النجار والله يوفقك


اخوك سعد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 أغسطس 2010)

خالص تحياتي واحترامي لك يا أخ سعد على مجهودك وإنتاجك.
ولدي نصيحة بخصوص اهتزاز المحركات الـ Stepper
هو أن تقوم بتثبيت coupling بين المحرك والبرغي الطويل لامتصاص الاهتزاز وعدم المحورية.

وشكراً على الفيلم.


----------



## سعد المغربي (11 أغسطس 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> خالص تحياتي واحترامي لك يا أخ سعد على مجهودك وإنتاجك.
> ولدي نصيحة بخصوص اهتزاز المحركات الـ stepper
> هو أن تقوم بتثبيت coupling بين المحرك والبرغي الطويل لامتصاص الاهتزاز وعدم المحورية.
> 
> وشكراً على الفيلم.


 

والله يا اخي يا سيف كلامك عدل وهذي التطويرات اللي راح ازيدها على المكينه اكس ثالث وكبلرات و بيرنجات كبر البرغي والله يسهل

ومشكور على تفاعلك مع الموضوع

اخوك سعد


----------



## منصور888 (11 أغسطس 2010)

اولا ابارك لكم شهر رمضان وعسى الله ان يجعلنا من صوامة وقوامة 

سبقتني ياخوي سعد علي هذة التجربة انا لقيتها في موقع cncinfotmation.com
وعلي صدد البداية في هذا المشروع ولكن انا لي رغبة في البلازما والحمد الله عندي ورشة حدادة ونجارة ونجارة وكل الادوات في تصنيع الطاولة متوفرة الامكانيات ولكن يبقى علي stepper و controller 
ودي اعرف بكم شريت المحركات و وحدة التحكم ومن وين بالضبط وكم خذت يوم و وصلتك 

بخصوص المشاكل التي وقعت فيها مثل ماذكرو لك الاخوان المسمار للمحور تمنيت انك لو سويتة في مخرطة كان ادق و افضل ,, وتحتاج الي تصميم قاعدة قوية متماسكة مع الهيكل هذا بخصوص المحركات 

والتخطيط .. حاول دائما تستخدم الاوتوكاد في الرسم برنامج دقيق جدا في عملية الرسم وتجزيئ القطع وتقسيم الرسم الي اقسام علي سبيل المثال الالية في محور z تكون في رسمة مستقلة والالية في محور y تكون في رسمة مستقلة ... الخ 

اهنيك علي هذا العمل وان شاء الله الي الافضل تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد ولي رجعه لك بعد تجربتي 

اخوك منصور


----------



## سعد المغربي (11 أغسطس 2010)

منصور888 قال:


> اولا ابارك لكم شهر رمضان وعسى الله ان يجعلنا من صوامة وقوامة
> 
> سبقتني ياخوي سعد علي هذة التجربة انا لقيتها في موقع cncinfotmation.com
> وعلي صدد البداية في هذا المشروع ولكن انا لي رغبة في البلازما والحمد الله عندي ورشة حدادة ونجارة ونجارة وكل الادوات في تصنيع الطاولة متوفرة الامكانيات ولكن يبقى علي stepper و controller
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته اخي منصور
ومبروك علينا وعليك وعسى ان الكل يكون من الفايزين فرمضان

بالنسبه لموضوع المخرطه اخوي منصور انا فعلا رحت لمخرطه ولو تلاحظ الكونكتر للاكس اكسس هذا مصنوع فمخرطه لكن للاسف مو ضابط 100%

اما بالنسبه لتثبيت الموتورات في المكينه فانا كنت متعمد اني ما اثبتها واخليها تتحرك لان في اعوجاج عندي من الكبلرات ومن البيرنجات واذا زدت ثبت المواتير وماخليتها تتحرك راح يتحول الاهتزاز الى جسم المكينه عوض ما يكون في الموتور وراح تصبح المشكله واضحه جدا في الرسمه

اما الحين الحمد لله مو 100% لكن مستواها طيب وانا بصدد تطويرها

اما بالنسبه لك يا اخي منصور دام عندك ورشه حداده ونجاره فاتوقع ان الموضوع ماراح ياخذ منك الوقت اللي خذاه مني لكن لازم تتفرغ له وهذي المشكله اللي راح تواجهك

بالنسبه للمواتير انا اخذتها من موقع اسمه بروبوتكس (Probotix) وبصراحه انا طلعو علي مع التوصيل وكل شي حروه 140 او 135 دينار كويتي لكن مو متذكر بالضبط كم

بس الشحن كان لامريكا ومن امريكا شحنتها مره ثانيه للكويت لان الشحن للكويت من الموقع اغلى من القطع

وبالنسبه للوقت اللي خذاه الشحن يمكن كان ثلاث اسابيع وواجهتني مشكله ان واحد من الاكسات كان محروق لذلك مكينتي اكسين بس مو ثلاثه

والله يعطيك العافيه على نصيحه الاوتوكاد

واي استفسار ثاني انا حاضر

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 أغسطس 2010)

بســـــــــــــــم الله ماشــــــــاء الله عليك
انشاء الله هاتعمل المزيد


----------



## ms22 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khalid-design (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياخي والله اتمنى لك وللاخوان المشاركين بالموضوع كل الموفقيه والنجاح الدائم انشاء الله العلي القدير هذه المشاركه الاولى لي في منتداكم الكريم المنتدى الذي اخترته من دون الكثير وذلك لشموليه وتوسعه بكثير من المجالات التي ارغبها ولتفاعليه الحقيقيه بين الاخوه الاعضاء
انا اخوك عراقي واقيم بالنمسا وعملي في مجال التدفئه والتبريد ولي الخبره بفضل الله عز وجل في كثير من الحرف واعمل حاليا في احدى الشركات ولكن الرغبه التي شدتني للسي ان سي وتعلم هذا
هذا العلم وتصنيع مثل هذه المكائن من خلال مشاهدتي لهذه المكائن في الاماكن الي ازورها بصراحه لاتوصف علما اني من مده طويله قمت بتجميع الكروت الالكترونيه والماطورات ولسبب استمراري بالعمل لم اجد الفرصه للمواصله
ومشكلتي الوحيده هي عند ربط الكارت والماطورات بالكمبيوتر من خلال البارالل كابل وايصالها بالكهرباء تتوقف الماطورات وتصبح لاتدو حتى باليد واتوقع ان هذه المشكله هي من عدم تحديد المنافذ الصحيحه انا عشمي باالله وبك وباقي الاخوه كبير وساكون ممتن لمساعدتكم لي 
كيف استطيع جعل الماطورات تستقبل اوتنفذ اوامر برنامج الماك 3 واقصد ماهيه الخطوات الاولي لجعل الماطورات او المحاور تتصل وتستلم بصوره صحيحه مئه بالمئه الطاقه والاحداثيات من البرنامج اي كيف يتم تفعيل البورتات او المخارج الصحيح بالبرنامج
وهل منفذ البارالل بالكمبيوتر والكابل او البارالل كارت له علاقه بعدم تنقيذ الاوامر من ما يسبب بعدم الدوران
ياريت يااخي يكون الشرح بالصوره او من خلال فديو وهل استطيع الحصول على رقم هاتفك ليتسنى لي الاتصال بك
شخصيا
علما اني مستعد للمساعد اذا اردت شراء اي قطعه في مجال عملك اوحتياج لها من النمسا او المانيا وارسالها لك
للسرعه والامانه
وهذا بريدي الاكتروني [email protected]


----------



## حسن-12 (23 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله أخي الكريم أرجوا لك التوفيق من كل قلبي علي أن نلتحق بك عن قريب في مثل هذا الإنجاز الرائع الذي يعد أحد أهم مفاصل النهظة الحديثة ولما لانكون نحن العرب مبدعين.....مشكور أخي لاتتصور فرحتي بنجاحك


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

وان شاء الله احاول اصنع واحدة مثلها
وشكرا لطرحك للمشاكل الي واجهتك
حتى استفيد وغيري يستفيد

ممكن سؤال كم عزم الستوبر؟


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررر على الشرح


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

النجاح الدائم انشاء الله


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو الشرح بالصور


----------

